

“Chinese Women, Please Don’t Sleep With Foreigners” (2010) - kumarski
http://www.chinasmack.com/2010/stories/chinese-women-please-do-not-sleep-with-foreigners.html

======
awakeasleep
There are racists in every group of people. Not really noteworthy unless
you're interested in seeing examples of racism against other cultures.

------
m3sh
I don't want to bring this up like that but it might be related with the size
of something.

